# Need help on migrating to South Africs



## sacpatil (Dec 9, 2011)

HI All could you please share someinputs for mmigration to South Africa from India.want to know all process.
Thanks in Advance


Snehal


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

sacpatil said:


> HI All could you please share someinputs for mmigration to South Africa from India.want to know all process.
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> Snehal


 Do you a job offer?
Are you on the skills shortage list?

It is not easy to answer without knowing your situation.


Please vist the SA home affairs website for information as to your relevant regarding your request:

links Banner1a.jpg


----------



## sacpatil (Dec 9, 2011)

*Neer more info*

Thanks ..actuly im not able to see list for which skill need now. iam software engg with 7 year work exp so could you tell me is it listed or not


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

sacpatil said:


> Thanks ..actuly im not able to see list for which skill need now. iam software engg with 7 year work exp so could you tell me is it listed or not


I do a google search. Came up with the following, but there are more websites:

Politicsweb - South Africa`s extraordinary skills shortage - Adcorp - FEATURES


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

software engineer jobs in South Africa | careerjet.co.za


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

South Africa Visas and Immigration, South African Work Permits


----------



## sacpatil (Dec 9, 2011)

*Thnks*

Thanks


----------

